# Feel stupid for even posting this



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I just had a pg scare and it turns out that I'm not pg and didn't conceive this cycle at all. But I thought I might be pg and now I'm not and I'm sitting here crying. No January 2007 baby for me.

I went through something very similar about 5 years ago, and I had nobody to share my feelings with. I was so sure I was pg that time too.

I don't want to minimize what anybody is feeling after a miscarriage or stillbirth- I can't even imagine what you must be going through. But my pain is real too.


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

Your pain is very real. I have an elderly friend who went about 7 months thinking she was pregnant. Her periods stopped and her stomach grew large, so what was she supposed to think? They didn't have pregnancy tests back then. It turned out to be a tumor


----------



## makawee (Jan 23, 2005)

i'm sorry mama! i don't think you're alone in the let down of not being pregnant. i know i've felt sad that the baby i thought could be there wasn't! once you start to accept you might be pregnant it's hard to be dissappointed.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Now I keep looking in "new threads" and there are so many posts in the Jan 07 board! I feel so down every time I see that, thinking "I should be able to post there."


----------



## isaiahsmommy05 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm sorry







that letdown is hard to handle


----------



## savannah smiles (May 4, 2004)

That's happened to me twice. Both times I got so excited (even crying with joy) that the letdown of seeing AF (or getting BFNs) was just soul crushing. So sorry it's happening to you!


----------



## GearGirl (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm sorry, that totally sucks!


----------



## glendora (Jan 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla*
Now I keep looking in "new threads" and there are so many posts in the Jan 07 board! I feel so down every time I see that, thinking "I should be able to post there."









Hey, I m/c in December, but I have yet to see anyone say, "I've been looking at the DDC I was _supposed_ to be a part of and I get upset." So, don't feel stupid, because feelings are real and losing dream subjects really sucks. And, thank you, because I really, really needed to know that I'm not the only one doing that.


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Ruthla









And I keep going to the Oct 2006 DDC deleting my posts.







Wishing they'd edit me out of the rollcall thread, but they haven't gotten to it yet, I guess.


----------



## wednesday (Apr 26, 2004)

It's hard. I thought I was pregnant a few months ago. Definitely not planned, but I was soooo happy at the idea of it. I was very disappointed when I turned out not to be.


----------



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

I had a pg scare too. I was over a week late and after the first few days, thought well, well, well. I started mentally listing all I would need- baby sling, bassenette, pg clothes... At day six of being late, I told dh I'm still waiting for af and I swear he looked surprised but with a twinkle in his eyes too. Finally af came. I was most caught offguard by a sense of saddness. Relief- of course but saddness too. Funny how quickly we build worlds in our head.








s


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

your feelings are your feelings and you are entitled to every one of them


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## darsmama (Jul 23, 2004)

Ruthla, I know exactly how you feel. Even though I don't want another child right at this moment - I could've wrote your post...


----------



## LadyInfidel (Jan 23, 2006)

I don't think you should feel stupid. Disappointment can really, really hurt. I'm sorry.


----------

